# Les Trem vs. Bigsby



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, like the title says, how does a les trem compare to a bigsby?

Any pro's or con's?

Seems like a great non-drill method of adding a vibrato. Doesn't look as cool as a bigsby though.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Never had a les trem but I'm interested in opinions.
My guess is that they are a more responsive or sensitive trem than a bigsby


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have both. The Duesenberg Les Trem stays in tune better and it’s easier and quicker to adjust.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I have both. The Duesenberg Les Trem stays in tune better and it’s easier and quicker to adjust.


a big +1 on that!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I guess another plus is that your tail piece doesn't get elevated like with a vibramate. As well, it's half the price of a bigsby and VM.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...umm, one thing to watch out for is the height of the unit -- can be a tight fit in some cases. You may find this helpful( see #5):


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidP said:


> ...umm, one thing to watch out for is the height of the unit -- can be a tight fit in some cases. You may find this helpful( see #5):


Appreciate. I may try to put one on a modern player jaguar. Rough measured the studs and they seem to be correct width.


----------



## screvans (Jun 5, 2018)

I had a Les Trem and now have a B6 and the Towner system on my 335, which also does not require drilling. The Les Trem is definitely way easier for string changes but I have not noticed a difference in tuning stability between the two.

Personally, I like the B6 and Towner much, much better. The action feels smoother to me. 

I realize the Towner won’t work for your Jaguar, but it’s just a general opinion about the two.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

1SweetRide said:


> Duesenberg Les Trem


I have been considering this model, is there any cons against it? I notice that Cosmo has it for $130.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> I have been considering this model, is there any cons against it? I notice that Cosmo has it for $130.


None that I can think of.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> I have been considering this model, is there any cons against it? I notice that Cosmo has it for $130.


Thanks for the heads up. Reverb has them at 150.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

@Paul Running just so you know, free delivery over $100.


----------

